# I can't run any kernel after linux-3.17.8-gentoo-r1[SOLVED]

## Budoka

Subject says it all. I haven't any doubt that it is probably something I am doing or not doing but I can't run any kernel after linux-3.17.8-gentoo-r1.

I am trying to run linux-3.18.9-gentoo and had the same problem with 3.18.7. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1011860-highlight-.html

I am pretty sure that I am getting all of the config selections from my working kernel in the newer ones but they always fail someplace in the init process. I am not sure how to troubleshoot it. It just hangs forcing me to do a hard reboot.

Now I can get as far as entering the password for my LUKS/LVM volume but after that it just stalls out.

HELP...Pleasssszzzze.

# lspci -v |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here:[url] https://bpaste.net/show/80cc5639f373[/url]

# lsusb -v |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/f923f49d58ff

Working kernel:

# cat linux-3.17.8-gentoo-r1/.config |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here:[url] https://bpaste.net/show/ded3fb49354c[/url]

Fails:

# cat linux-3.18.9-gentoo/.config |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/9f9045acfb1a

# cat rc.log |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here:[url] https://bpaste.net/show/ebe10fd264e6[/url]Last edited by Budoka on Fri Apr 10, 2015 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Typo correction:

# lspci -v |wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/80cc5639f373

Working kernel: 

# cat linux-3.17.8-gentoo-r1/.config |wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/ded3fb49354c

# cat rc.log | wgetpaste 

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/ebe10fd264e6

did you use make oldconfig ?

have you used diff or meld to compare 17.8 .config to 18.9  .config ?

pls run 

```
emerge -s openrc baselayout2 | wgetpaste
```

 and post the url returned

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Typo correction:
> 
> # lspci -v |wgetpaste 
> 
> Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/80cc5639f373
> ...

 

Thanks. Sorry for the type-o's.

I use genkernel to compile my kernels but I did use the oldconfig option.

I've also tried diffing the old config with the new and adding all the options active to the new.

$ diff /usr/src/linux-3.17.8-gentoo-r1/.config /usr/src/linux-3.18.9-gentoo/.config |wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/7cd206341ca9

$ emerge -s openrc baselayout2 | wgetpaste

Your paste can be seen here: https://bpaste.net/show/c84545178ed7

The last message written to screen before it stalls out is...

 *Quote:*   

> udev                  | * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...
> 
> 

 

----------

## krinn

 *Quote:*   

> < CONFIG_FHANDLE=y
> 
> ---
> 
> > # CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set
> ...

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade#udev_208_to_216

 *Quote:*   

> Since this version, kernel settings CONFIG_FHANDLE=y and CONFIG_NET=y are mandatory.

 

----------

## DONAHUE

Suggest emerging baselayout2 unless there is a reason you don't have it.

----------

## DONAHUE

if enabling fhandle does not fix the problem, I would guess that graphics configuration may be the problem. It appears that your machine is a laptop with hybrid graphics (intel and radeon) ? Does disk activity continue after the screen hangs? Will ctrl-alt-delete cause a reboot after screen hang or is hard shutdown required? Attempt to boot the 3.18.9 kernel, after the hang, allow a minute or 2 to pass, enter shutdown -h now, if that fails hard shutown. boot a livecd/dvd/usb, mount the gentoo partitions, wgetpaste /var/log/dmesg. This should provide the dmesg for the failed boot.

----------

## Budoka

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   < CONFIG_FHANDLE=y
> 
> ---
> 
> > # CONFIG_FHANDLE is not set
> ...

 

Thank you. This seemed to resolve the issue but I am not sure why or how. I guess I have some homework to do.

What is interesting though is previously it was bombing on  *Quote:*   

> Freeing unused kernel memory: 836k (ffffffff8170b000 - ffffffff817dc000)

  so wouldn't have even known to look at udev.

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Suggest emerging baselayout2 unless there is a reason you don't have it.

 

It is not something I would have been aware of so its absence was not a conscious decision on my part. However I don't see it in portage. 

```
$ eix baselayout

[I] sys-apps/baselayout

     Available versions:  2.2 {build KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  2.2(11:26:35 AM 04/27/2013)(-build KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

[I] sys-apps/baselayout-java

     Available versions:  0.1.0

     Installed versions:  0.1.0(02:50:48 AM 04/27/2014)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/

     Description:         Baselayout for Java

* sys-apps/baselayout-prefix

     Available versions:  ~*1.12.5-r11 ~*1.12.14 ~*1.12.14-r1 ~*2.2-r3 ~*2.2-r4 {build prefix-chaining KERNEL="linux"}

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Minimal baselayout for Gentoo Prefix installs
```

or is "2" the version number for baselayout?

----------

## Budoka

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> if enabling fhandle does not fix the problem, I would guess that graphics configuration may be the problem. It appears that your machine is a laptop with hybrid graphics (intel and radeon) ? Does disk activity continue after the screen hangs? Will ctrl-alt-delete cause a reboot after screen hang or is hard shutdown required? Attempt to boot the 3.18.9 kernel, after the hang, allow a minute or 2 to pass, enter shutdown -h now, if that fails hard shutown. boot a livecd/dvd/usb, mount the gentoo partitions, wgetpaste /var/log/dmesg. This should provide the dmesg for the failed boot.

 

Actually, aside from the now resolved boot issue...this is something I have been struggling with and have all but given up on.

I am on a hybrid laptop but can't take advantage of the Radeon capapbility becuase of something to do with it being a muxless system. I won't pretend to understand it but I guess linux doesn't have that capability yet.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-997046-highlight-muxless.html

 *Quote:*   

> The Muxless part is a bit scary. It may mean that meanwhile, you can only use the low power chip. The problem is that both graphics chips can draw into the pixel buffer but only one can read the pixel buffer to the screen to generate the image. Work is in hand to make this work but its not complete. Xorg cannot stet up your system in this split manner. When you use the low power graphics, it will work, when you use the high power grahics you will get a black screen. This isn't a Gentoo thing, its the state of software development in GNU/Linux.

 

----------

## DONAHUE

citing baselayout2 was an error on my part

----------

